# Mamiya 645



## BrendanBaker (Apr 22, 2010)

First post! 

I recently did a test shoot with a mamiya 645 the other day using flash units. I developed them and it seemed the shutter sync was off.(half the image wasn't exposed). I was shooting at 1/125 at f/16. 

With medium format is there a different shutterspeed when shooting with flash units??

Please help. I love this camera!!


----------



## Misfitlimp (Apr 22, 2010)

just googled it and the sync speed on that camera is 1/60th so your shutter speed was a tad on the fast side for those flash units. You need to watch those sync speeds and always know your cameras sync speed!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

As mentioned, it sounds like your shutter speed was too fast.  It doesn't necessarily have to do with medium format...it's just the design of specific cameras.  

If you have a camera with a leaf style shutter, you can flash sync at any speed.


----------



## BrendanBaker (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll try another test shoot shortly


----------



## compur (Apr 22, 2010)

There are leaf shutter lenses for the M645 which allow flash sync up to 
1/500. I believe the focal lengths are 55, 70 and 150mm.


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 23, 2010)

I made the same mistake when I first started using my m645... there's a red mark at 1/60th which marks the max sync speed, pay attention to it.


----------

